# Need help in selecting components for 2.0 setup



## surajkumar77 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,
I already have a 5.1 HT setup comprising of Harman Kardon AVR-3550 Receiver and Wharfedale Diamond 8 Series speakers.

Now I wish to put together a 2.0 "music-only" setup for my study room. I would be using it to hear High-Quality MP3 songs(320 Kbps), AAC/FLAC files which reside on my USB Pen drive and/or Network Drive. I am not a symphony, orchestra, instrumental or AM/FM kind of guy. I only listen to 90's and contemporary Pop/Rock music but in a quality way.

I have zeroed in on the following components and need your help in selecting the appropriate hardware(not overkill) at lowest prices for above requirement.

Two Channel Receiver(I chose them since they have onboard USB/Network which is my priority)
1) Onkyo TX-8050 ($670)
2) Marantz M-CR603 ($640)

Bookshelf Speakers
1) KEF Q100 ($500)
2) Polk RTi A1 - ($330)
3) Monitor Audio BR2 - ($370)

If you can think of anything else, you are welcome.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

What are your limitations on size of speakers?

I like B&W series of speakers and a few other brands. But maybe you are fond of the above mentioned brands because of personal preference. With a book shelf you will have limited bass so do you plan on having a small subwoofer or no?

I would recommend yes because of your music genre. Depending on room size a small 10" would be hugely helpful. But if your prefer to not have a subwoofer you could go with a larger floor standing speaker which would provide more low end bass.

Most newer receivers can handle usb sticks and most of the big names will sound great. So anything with a true 100 watts or more would be good. There is also the option of using a computer and adding an external amp to power the speakers instead of a receiver. Just another option.

There are so many companies out there that make a great selection of speakers. I would strongly advise you on listening to the brands you want to buy then go from there. I used to dislike quite a few brands until I finally heard them compared A to B. That changed everything. My favorite 2 channel setup so far with book shelf speakers was a Denon with 125watts powering a pair of B&W 805s. They lacked bass compared to the floorstanding speakers but for the money and SQ they were hard to beat. But you may like the PM1's or 685 or other company. 

In regards to your selections I have only heard the KEF and Polk. I liked the Polk over the KEF. Not sure if this is much help for you.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Are you looking just for new gear? There is a lot of bang for your buck buying used. Ebay, Audiogon and forums classifieds are a great place to find great gear at good prices. As for speaker, I agree you really need to hear them for yourself. If that isn't possible, drop in on some of the speaker forums: Club Polk, Klipsch Forums, Martin Logan Owners, etc... 

For questions on vintage speakers, Audiokarma and the Lansing Heritage forums have knowledgeable guys.

If you're handy or know someone who is, DIY can be a way to get better speakers for little money. Sites like diyAudio, Madisound, and techtalk.parts-express talk about builds, parts and have pictures.


----------



## surajkumar77 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks for your replies.

Wardsweb, I am from India and here "Used gear" does not exist and as regards to new gear, Dealers here keep only those products on demo which they are interested in selling and/or which gives them high margins. Buyers are laughed upon if they ask for budget gear! You just tell them what you want to buy and they will get you one, thats it, no auditions, no demo, nothing!:huh:

Chrapladm, As regards to your reply, I need it for a shelf which can house only one amp and a pair of bookshelf. Floor-standers and/or a sub is out of question due to WAF.:crying: Only the prohibitive cost of B&Ws is keeping me away from it. Supposedly, 2-channel amps are more musical than HT receivers. Most probably I would be wall mounting the bookshelf and close proximity to wall may actually take care of the bass.


----------

